# Eva Longoria's Swimsuit......Love it or Hate it?



## BeneBaby (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmmmm.....this is a toughie for me. I am kinda loving the chain detailing, but the whole program together is a bit much. I am not too crazy about the shape of the top part, but she is rocking it out. 

Love or Hate it friends??


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 2, 2007)

hate it


----------



## Salope (Jul 2, 2007)

Disgusting!!! The color washes her out, the top chains make her boobs look flat and saggy and the cut is ugly. Only the bottom is somewhat cute. Overall yuck!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

It makes her body look kind of weird. I think I like her better in a bikini.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It makes her body look kind of weird. I think I like her better in a bikini. Ditto! I dont like this on her.


----------



## estherika (Jul 2, 2007)

hate it. makes her body look square and the color doesn't suit her


----------



## chocobon (Jul 2, 2007)

Hate it!


----------



## Mina (Jul 2, 2007)

Hate It!


----------



## misholly (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree that it makes her body look weird; not flattering!


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah, not loving it!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 2, 2007)

I hate this one.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2007)

hate it


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 2, 2007)

I hate it, it looks like a kite.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

omg! whats wrong with her arm..it freaked me out!! it looks like it's starving


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 3, 2007)

this is ALL SORTS OF BAD...

ugggghhhh


----------



## Jessica (Jul 3, 2007)

her body is smoking not matter what she's wearing but i'm not too thrilled with the suit itself


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, it just doesn't work for her. She's gorgeous though.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 3, 2007)

Horrible!


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah i really dont like it as a bathing suit, maybe just the top to go with some nice taylored pants for a sexy night on the town outfit, but this looks not so great


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh god! This looks awful on her!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 3, 2007)

Not!


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2007)

oh wow, def not my favorite look but i still looooove her hehe


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2007)

Pfft. She ain't in no photoshoot.

I think she has a very odd body to begin with but this bathing suit just highlights that. Not to hate, but I really don't like her body :S.

She has a beautiful face but an odd looking bod and also very cocky attitude.

A complete...


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 3, 2007)

the top part makes her weird, i dunno


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2007)

time for someone to take her out into a grassy field and put her out of her misery. WTF is that contraption?? HIDEOUS


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 3, 2007)

I really hate it!!


----------



## luxotika (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe it would look better on someone who is taller?


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't like it. I dunno if it's the colour, or the design..something about it doesn't wow me.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 3, 2007)

Not really for my liking.. the chains are a horrible colour.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 3, 2007)

Hate It.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jul 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAH!!

hahahahaa.... kinda funny huh? the bottom is something into my eyes!

Hahahaha.... Parker!!! could you get her a nice swimsuit?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

i think itd be a bit uncomfortable swimming in this?


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 3, 2007)

EL is beautiful, that swim suit is not.


----------



## semantje (Jul 3, 2007)

hate it


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 3, 2007)

It really isn't flattering on her. She needs something that will make her look a little more curvy since she has such a "boy-ish" figure.


----------



## babyangel (Jul 6, 2007)

Very futuristic.

Babyangel


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 7, 2007)

uuggghhhhh


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2007)

well that's a no for me, but i gotta say she rocks it. as babyangel said, very "futuristic".


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2007)

nay


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!! Unflattering!!!!! She has a weird body.


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not a fan.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

No... I don't like it.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 8, 2007)

She looks awful!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

hate it, the color looks like mustard.


----------

